# Who says goldens aren't lap dogs?



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Bogey will do anything to keep me off the computer! Here he is forgetting he's a big boy now.

Oops! Title has a typo - should say who says goldens AREN'T lap dogs?


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

Riley our 20 week old is the exact same way. He has learned to unplug my laptop at the power converter. He does not chew it. He just walks by it and hits the wire and it unplugs. Drives me crazy. Then he stands on the fireplace and jumps into my lap while I am sitting in my recliner. It was cute when he was little. Now he is around 45 lbs and he is getting heavier.

But it is cute !


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL looks like a perfect fit. It is hard to say no when they just want to be close. My two take turn in my lap but now that the weather is warming up they don't stay in my lap very long. Cute picture.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

looks like you both are very comfy!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love when they lay on me like that. 

PS fixed your title.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks very familiar..LOL, I get this a lot.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Cute picture! Yes they love a lap.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Aren't they cute!!!!! Phoebe is almost 4 and she still thinks she's a lap dog...it's one of a million things I love about her.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks, Carol! You're the best. 

Now he's sprawled out on hubby's side of the bed sound asleep. He is turning into quite the mama's boy!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

LOL, great picture!!! They sure want to be as close as possible to their humans!!!

DH doesn't want Sienna up on the furniture, so when I get down on the floor with her, she is in heaven. If I sit cross legged she will climb up into my lap and sit with her butt on one knee and her front paws on the other!! I can't hold the pose for too long after that LOL. I've tried to get a picture, but she always gets all excited when I bring out the camera. :


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I know the feeling...except Cruiser has to lay his entire body on mine...not exactly a 8 pound pup....


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

What a sweet picture!


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Hailey loves to be a lap dog, but she squishes me. I love to lay on the floor with my crew, and be with them.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Very cute  I love when Molson does this in the mornings, except we are usually asleep on our stomachs and he jumps and lies down on our backs. Makes it especially hard to get up in the morning.


----------



## TannerMansMom (Jun 17, 2009)

So adorable. Tanner will get on the sofa beside me and put his head between my hand and my laptop. Of course he ends up getting what he wants, lol. Such silly little/big dogs.


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

that is one adoreable lap dog my crew are the same way.. its sooo cute


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Luke is like that, 100%. He thinks he is five pounds and can sit neatly on a lap. Either that or he just doesn't care and gets up there anyway.  Either way, I adore it.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Very sweet! He looks comfy!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

he's so cute - I loff his red color. The Pudden likes to lay her head in my lap; not so much her whole 70-pound self, thank goodness :lol:


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Great pics of the big red pup! Does he arrive at that position in your lap by one giant flying leap......??


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Kelbys'Dad said:


> Great pics of the big red pup! Does he arrive at that position in your lap by one giant flying leap......??


Ha! No! I actually picked him up and laid him there. He wouldn't normally lay across me - he likes to curl up next to me though.


----------

